# Table Saw Blades



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

I have a 10" Craftsman Table Saw with the original blade on it. I rarely use it due to it being difficult to get square cuts and the cuts are a little rough. Should I be looking at getting a new blade? If so, what kind? What does the number of teeth have to do with the type of work/cuts? Thanks!


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Bottom line Shane is, Few teeth for ripping. (speed) Many teeth for smooth cross cuts. (Finish work) Combination blades do (OK?) on most things but not great on anything. Like everything in life there is a trade off.

Hope that helps.
CB


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Thank you so much. That's what I thought, but wanted to be sure before I went out and bought something.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

ShaneB said:


> I have a 10" Craftsman Table Saw with the original blade on it. I rarely use it due to it being difficult to get square cuts and the cuts are a little rough. Should I be looking at getting a new blade? If so, what kind? What does the number of teeth have to do with the type of work/cuts? Thanks!


Hello Shane,

You might also check to see if your fence is square, the Craftsman that I got from my dad and the one my brother owns has twisted fences. Not sure how this happens but my brother was able to take the twist out of his. They are both older saws.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you're not getting square cuts, another thing you may check into is to see if the blade is squared with the table itself.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

One of the best and easiest way to improve a saw is to get better blades..... but as was stated the blade needs to be aligned to the table (miter slot) and if it an older saw the bearings can be worn giving you less then perfect results.

It is also importain to use the right blades for the job. A rip blade for ripping, a cross cutting blade, and plywood blade are good first picks. A combo blade is handy for general purpose cutting and ruff cutting....... 

If you don't know how to check for blade to table alignment let us know it is simple to check and while I can't tell you how to adjust the saw I bet someone here can.

Ed


----------

